# Heimkino aber welche ??



## besiktas1992 (11. Februar 2012)

Also ich will gerne ein Heimkino mit Blueray kaufen welche wurdet ihr mir empfehlen hab paar von internet gefunde was mir gefallen hat

LG HX906SB
Samsung HT-D5500
Panasonic SC-BTT370EGK

Ich überlege mir grad ob ich mir Samsung HT-D5500 kaufen soll hab im Internet paar Testberichte gelesene viele sagen das es kein gute klang  hat aber wenn ihr ein anderes Gerät findet was von oberen genannten Geräte besser ist dann empfehlt mir eins
Soll ungefähr bis maximim 450 euro sein

sorry wegen rechtschreibung

MFG Besiktas1992


----------



## Caspar (11. Februar 2012)

Ahoi 

Bitte NICHT so eine Kompaktanlage kaufen.  Gründe gibts dafür bergeweise! Ich habe das Samsung Teil gehört, gruselig...  Für Geld würde ich das Ding allerdings auch positiv testen. 

Du könntest einen Denon 1311/1312 für ganz wenig Geld kaufen. (Um die 200€)
Und dazu sowas:
http://www.amazon.de/Infinity-INF-Primus-HCS-schwarz/dp/B0000ERNF2 (Nicht mehr verfügbar.  )
Quadral Quintas 5000 5.0 Heimkinosystem schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Oder du wählst die "souveräne" Version. Nen bissl besseren Verstärker für 250€ - dazu einfach mal die anderen Heimkinofreds durchwühlen - und Start mit Stereo.
Dann haste was fürs Leben.  Beispielsweise könntest du mit sowas starten:
http://www.amazon.de/Canton-GLE-430...=sr_1_5?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1328991087&sr=1-5

Das ist dann schon echt geiles Zeug. 

So lange es keine Schachtelsätze sind versteht mans auch ohne Interpunktierung, also kein Ding.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2012)

Die Kompaktdinger sind definitiv keine gute Wahl da muss ich Caspar zustimmen, es ist und bleibt ein fauler Kompromiss. Ich würde da auch eher zu den Einsteigerreceivern von Denon, Onkyo, Pioneer oder Yamaha und Co greifen. Bei den Boxen würde sich ev. wenn alles inclu sein soll auch noch Yamaha oder zb JBL SCS 178 anbieten. Abe rich würde mal in einen Laden um die Ecke gehen zwecks einem Hörtest


----------



## besiktas1992 (11. Februar 2012)

schön und gut aber ich will eigetlich stink normale Heimkino mit kleine Satellit um am wandecke zu platzieren also mein zimmer ist 13 Quatratmeter


wie ich sehen muss ich dann bei dieser box kable, reciver usw kaufen das ist viel zuviel aufwand


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2012)

So schlimm ist das auch nicht, aber der Klang wird dich dafür entschädigen und man hat ausreichend Anschlußmöglichkeiten. Bis auf das Quadral - System sind ja alle 5.1 Systeme mit Regalboxen vorgeschlagen worden. Auch ein paar Meter 1,5mm² Boxenkabel sind ja nicht teuer und immer noch besser wie der Klingeldraht der Kompakten.


----------



## besiktas1992 (11. Februar 2012)

wie ist dann damit kann ich auch ps3 anschließen um sourroud zu spielen battlefield3   sorry aber ich kenn mich nicht sogut aus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2012)

Ich kenne die Konsolen nicht so großartig, aber wenn die 5.1 wie zb über HDMI oder ähnliches bietet kann man es natürlich über den Receiver entsprechend wiedergeben.


----------



## Caspar (11. Februar 2012)

Anschließen kannst du auf jeden Fall alles. Den Kabelsalat hast du auch bei der Kompaktanlage, nur das dort schon alles drin ist. Glaube mir, der Aufwand ist es mehr als Wert!


----------



## besiktas1992 (11. Februar 2012)

mmh danke für den tipp ich hab noch ein bitte kannst du mir ein liste machen was ich kaufen muss von amazon kabel resiver box usw wenn du zeit hast


----------



## Caspar (11. Februar 2012)

Also was den Kabelsalat betrifft kann ich dir leider nicht wirklich helfen.  Herbboy hats drauf und gibt dir bestimmt noch Rat.


----------



## besiktas1992 (11. Februar 2012)

okey aber trozdem vielen dank ich warte dann bisle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2012)

Vor einem Kauf sollte man sich die Boxen schon einmal anhören, so etwas kauft man nicht blind. Als Lautsprecherkabel reicht zb dieses 2 x 1,5 mm². Was die restlichen Kabel betrifft müßte man genau wissen was alles angeklemmt werden soll, für TV, Blu Ray usw reicht ein einfaches HDMI Kabel. Beim Receiver würde ich mich zwischen einem dieser Modelle entscheiden, ich selbst nutze seit einer halben Ewigkeit Denon und habe kein Grund zur Klage


----------



## SOADTony (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Also als AVR könnte ich dir meinen ans Herz legen, dieser hier Yamaha RX-V371
HDMI Kabel kannst du die billigsten nehmen die du findest, ich verwende für Blu Ray Player Pc und Xbox 360 diese hier  Amazon Basics
Für den Einstieg in Lautsprecher könntest du dich bei der Heco Victa Serie oder bei der Magnat Monitor Serie umschauen. Ich selber habe beide gehört und bin mit der Magnat Monitor Supreme Serie sehr zufrieden, kann ich dir ausnahmslos empfehlen, trotzdem könnten sie für deinen Geschmack schlecht klingen, deshalb beide bestellen und vergleichen.

Mfg Tony


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2012)

Du kannst bei nem AV-Receiver mit HDMI zB die PS3, den PC und einen Bluray-Player da anschließen, und mit einem weiteren HDMI-Kabel am HDMi-Out des Receivers gehst Du dann zum LCD. Du wählt am Receiver dann einfach aus, dass du zB den HDMI2-Eingang nutzen willst, und wenn da der PC dranhängt, dann hast Du Ton des PCs über die Boxen vom Receiver und das Bild vom PC am LCD. Du kannst auch andere Dinge, bei denen Du nur den Ton am Receiver abgreifen willst, per digitalem Audiokabel anschließen, oder wenn Stereo reicht (zB CD-Player) auch analog mit normalen Cinchkabeln.

Du kannst zb den PC fürs Bild an Deinem PC-Monitor lassen und nur den Ton zum Receiver übertragen. Mit normalem Cinch-Kabel wäre das Stereo, ansonsten nimmst Du ein optisches oder koaxiales Digitalkabel (je nach dem, was die Soundkarte für Anschlüsse hat), damit geht auch Surround. Du brauchst aber für Spiele-Surround dann auch eine Soundkarte mit Dolby Digital Live oder DTS-Connect.

Der Yamaha RX-V371 wird auch zufällig heute ab 17:30h bei amazon als Blitzangebot zu haben sein - geh auf http://www.amazon.de , dann auf "Sonderangebote", dann hast Du so ein Fenster mit "Blitzangeboten" - geh die mal durch, da ist auch der Yamaha-Receiver. Ich bin halt nicht sicher, ob der Angebotspreis auch gilt, wenn man über den direkten Produktlink kaufen würde. In anderen Onlineshops kostet der ca ab 210-215€ mit Versand. 

Ich hab den großen Bruder, den RX-V471. Hauptunterschiede: meiner hat je 2 mal koaxial und optisch als Eingang (der 371 nur je 1x), und meiner hat auch USB zB zum MP3-Abspielen per USB-Stick.


Diese Kompaktanlagen sind für ihren Preis oft "okay", vor allem wenn man keine Lust hat, sich um eine eigene Zusammenstellung zu kümmern. Aber idR haben die dann halt nur ganz wenig Möglichkeiten, andere Geräte da anzuschließen, und wenn mal was kaputtgeht, dann ist die Anlage gleich unbrauchbar. Und auch neue, bessere Boxen kann man da idR nicht einfach nachrüsten, da die Anlage nur die mitgelieferten Boxen packt.


----------



## besiktas1992 (12. Februar 2012)

Wie ich verstanden habe muss ich 4 stück box kaufen Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 2-Wege Regallautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik mitdazu 1 mal center box  Magnat Monitor Supreme Center 250 2-Wege: Amazon.de: Elektronik und alles anschließen an Receiver Yamaha RX-V371 Bl 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik noch kabel kaufen fertig

hab ich richtig verstanden
ich muss dann ungefähr 700 euro ausgeben


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2012)

Du "musst" gar nix   Du kannst auch günstigere Boxen nehmen, oder vorne größer eund hinten kleinere. Und nen Subwoofer brauchst Du evlt. auch noch.

Du kannst aber auch ein 5.1 Set wie dieses nehmen: Magnat Interior 501 5.1 Heimkinosystem schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik  oder JBL SCS 200.5 schwarz, 5.1 Lautsprechersystem mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik oder auch bessere wie zB Harman Kardon HKTS 9 BQ 5.1 Lautsprechersystem schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik  oder Onkyo SKS-HT728 5.1 Lautsprechersystem schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Ich zB hab vorn L+R rel "gute", ältere Boxen für damals 8vor 17 jahren) 400€ / Paar, als Center eine heco victa 101 (80€), als rear ein Paar JBL COntrol one (90€) und als Sub einen Yamaha ST w0030 (oder so ähnlich) für 130€. Du kannst auch erstmal nur gutes Stereo nehmen und den Rest nach und nach dazu


----------



## besiktas1992 (12. Februar 2012)

noch ein alle letze frage umswar bin ich mit Onkyo SKS-HT728 5.1 Lautsprechersystem schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik Onkyo zufrieden


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2012)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht... ^^   Wo ist da jetzt Deine Frage?


----------



## besiktas1992 (12. Februar 2012)

ich meine ob diese gerät gut ist


----------



## SOADTony (12. Februar 2012)

Wenn der Platz reicht dann würde ich die Magnat Monitor Supreme nehmen und das so machen:
Front Ls Magnat Monitor Supreme 800
Center Magnat Monitor Supreme 250
Rear Ls Magnat Monitor Supreme 200
Sub Magnat Monitor Supreme 301a 

Wobei ich für hinten nur die 100 habe aber diese bald durch die 200 ersetzten möchte. 
Beim Sub musst du schaun ob sich der Aufpreis vom 201 auf den 301 lohnt. 

MfG Tony


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Das Set von Onkyo ist sicher nicht schlecht für den Preis - aber ich kann Dir nicht sagen, wie gut das im Vergleich zu anderen ist, also ob Du für das Geld was besseres bekommen kannst - mal davon abgesehen, dass es sowieso sein kann, dass DIR ein Set besser gefällt als ein anderes, und bei einem anderen Hörer isses umgekehrt. Es ist auch immer ein bisschen Geschmackssache.

ps: das kommt halt dann direkt an einen Receiver dran, und Kabel musst Du separat dazukaufen. Das ist bei solchen Sets oder Einzelboxen üblich.


----------



## SOADTony (13. Februar 2012)

Bei Lautsprecher Sets muss man halt immer Kompromisse eingehen. Besonders was die Mitten angeht, sie fallen meistens unter den Tisch.

Aus meiner Erfahrung raus bin ich sehr sehr glücklich das ich meine alten Brüllwürfel los bin, ich hatte davor ein Canton Movie Set und das klingt jetzt einfach nur mist wenn ich vergleiche, besonderes beim Musik hören. Deshalb würde ich von solchen Sets abraten. 

Mfg Tony


----------



## Rixlym (13. Februar 2012)

Ich würde immer wieder jeden zum Lautsprecher Teufel - Lautsprecher, Heimkino und HiFi jagen 
haben einen guten Preis. Qualität ist sehr gut. 
Auch die kleinen Lautsprecher bringen echt satten Sound. Vorteil dort, du kannst sie bestellen und testen. Lange Garantie obendrein.


----------



## Max76 (13. Februar 2012)

Naja alles ist bei Teufel nicht gut. Die System und Theater Serie ist zu gebrauchen im Preisbereich von 600-1300€, der Rest wie LT und Co ist nur was fürs Auge. Lautsprecher mit einem Volumen eines Wasserglases können eben nicht klingen. Wer ernsthaft sein Heimkino betreiben will greift auch nicht zum T8 oder T10, da gibt es ganz andere Kaliber.


----------



## Rixlym (13. Februar 2012)

Klar, es ist aber für jeden preissegment was dabei. Habe mir dort auch eine anlage gekauft die lag so bei 500€, dazu noch einen externen verstärker und ich kann mich echt nicht beklagen was da raus kommt. Aber ein Vollaktiv system für um die 400€ macht auch schon eine sehr gute arbeit für diesen preis. Ohne das man einen externe Verstärker brauch. 
Bei Teufel merkt man aber wirklich man zahlt nicht nur für den Namen (sowie Bose). Canton gefiel mir auch sehr gut. Hatte aber für den preis den ich ausgeben wollte die hälfte an leistung. 
Aber jeder muss selber entscheiden was er kaufen will. Kann nur empfehlungen aussprechen


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Bose ist nochmal was ganz anderes. Bei Teufel ist es lediglich so, dass die in letzter Zeit in Preis-Leistung nachgelassen haben, dh für zB 500€ kriegst Du da ein Set, das Du an sich bei nem anderen HErsteller für 400€ bekommen kannst. Bei Bose zahlst Du aber idR wirklich massiv für das Image drauf.


----------



## besiktas1992 (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo nochmal ich habe mich für Magnat Monitor entschieden und werden es einzeln kaufen 
erstmal muss ich *AV receiver* kaufen bin unsicher welche ich kaufen soll

welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen *Denon  AVR-1912* oder* Yamaha RX-V571*


----------



## besiktas1992 (18. Februar 2012)

upps sorry ist ausversehen passiert


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2012)

Schwer zu sagen, ich selber hab den Yamaha 471 und bin hochzufrieden - inwiefern jetzt der 1912 und der 571 sich merkbar unterscheiden, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## besiktas1992 (19. Februar 2012)

sagen wir dann so was ist das unterschied von RX-V471 und V571


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2012)

Der 571 kann auch 7.1 und hat 2x HDMI-In mehr als der 471, zudem hat es einen S-Video-Anschluss und könnte auch analoges Bildsignal auf HDMI hochskaliert ausgeben. Ansonsten scheint es keine UNterschiede zu geben.


----------



## besiktas1992 (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo bin mal wieder da ich hab jetzt Yamaha RX-V471 gekauft jetzt fehler mir nur noch die Lautsprecher die ich mir nächste Woche kaufe untswar muss ich hier bei Magnat Monitor Suprem 200 extra kabel kaufen oder sind die da drinn mitgeliefert wenn nicht welche kabel muss ich kaufen

2 Frage ist wie ist dieser Lautsprecher http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003S9VW8E/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&psc=1 hat jemand erfarhung von dieser lautsprecher ist es gut ??


----------



## rytme (26. Februar 2012)

besiktas1992 schrieb:


> Wie ich verstanden habe muss ich 4 stück box kaufen Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 2-Wege Regallautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik mitdazu 1 mal center box  Magnat Monitor Supreme Center 250 2-Wege: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> hab ich richtig verstanden
> ich muss dann ungefähr 700 euro ausgeben


Beachte bitte, der Preis bei den Monitor Supreme 200 bezieht sich auf den Paarpreis(2 Lautsprecher), demnach kämst du bei 4 Lautsprechern (205€) + 1 Center (~60€) auf 265€. Receiver haste ja scheinbar schon.
Dazu noch Kabel.
Je nachdem wie viel Meter du brauchst sollten diese ausreichend sein...

Wenn du dann Irgendwann mal Geld über hast, kannste ja ggfs. noch nen Subwoofer dazu kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2012)

besiktas1992 schrieb:


> Hallo bin mal wieder da ich hab jetzt Yamaha RX-V471 gekauft jetzt fehler mir nur noch die Lautsprecher die ich mir nächste Woche kaufe untswar muss ich hier bei Magnat Monitor Suprem 200 extra kabel kaufen oder sind die da drinn mitgeliefert wenn nicht welche kabel muss ich kaufen
> 
> 2 Frage ist wie ist dieser Lautsprecher Harman Kardon HKTS 16 5.1 Lautsprechersystem schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik hat jemand erfarhung von dieser lautsprecher ist es gut ??


 
die sind für ihren Preis sicher gut, aber wenn Du vom gleichen Budget größere Boxen (wenigstens die vorderen) kaufst, hast Du nicht das Problem, das Du bei solchen Sets wie dem HK-Set hast. Da hast Du wegen der sehr kleinen Satellitenboxen nämlich eben eine Soundlücke zwischen Bass und Mitten, d.h. der Sound ist nicht so klar. Dafür sparen die Boxen halt Platz.

Und Kabel muss Du wie gesagt noch selber kaufen, da die Hersteller ja nicht wissen, ob die Boxen nun nur 2m vom Receiver wegstehen oder 10m und wegen Verlegung an der Wand entlang als Wegstrecke dann sogar jeweils 15-20m Kabel benötigt werden...  bei manchen Komplettsets sind teils aber doch 15-20m Kabel dabei, dann aber auch sehr dünne und billige Kabel.


----------



## besiktas1992 (1. März 2012)

Ich danke an alle die mir geholfen haben ich hab mich für Yamaha RX-V471 und als box Harman Kardon HKTS 16 entschieden


----------



## 4clocker (2. März 2012)

Man kauft sich keine Lautsprecher von Harman/Kardon


----------

